# Specials > Testing Ground >  photo

## bekisman

Forget what was here, just me trying something, which never worked...

----------


## upolian

register with photobucket.com its free,upload photos and copy the [img] code  :Smile:

----------


## Creme_Egg

> register with photobucket.com its free,upload photos and copy the [img] code



As above^^^^ this is a knowledgable character

----------


## upolian

> As above^^^^ this is a knowledgable character


As above this is a dodgy character^^^^

joking :Wink:

----------


## John Little

> Forget what was here, just me trying something, which never worked...





> register with photobucket.com its free,upload photos and copy the [img] code





> As above^^^^ this is a knowledgable character





> As above this is a dodgy character^^^^
> 
> joking



This is weird - but I still do not speir how to get part of a post

----------


## wicker8

> This is weird - but I still do not speir how to get part of a post


hi john cowardly lion perhaps or the lion the witch [me] and the wardrope good pic though wizard of oz maybe

----------


## John Little

LoL.  Aye - I was the Lion in the Wizard of Oz two years ago cos I'm bigger than anyone else and can roar loudest!   ::

----------


## wicker8

> LoL.  Aye - I was the Lion in the Wizard of Oz two years ago cos I'm bigger than anyone else and can roar loudest!


hi john you look a happy man in the pic not the king of the jungle i bet you you were warm in that costume ::

----------


## John Little

It was very hot indeed - like a giant babygrow.  And in the last night the velcro in the mane started to come off so one paw was left holding it on...

----------


## wicker8

> It was very hot indeed - like a giant babygrow.  And in the last night the velcro in the mane started to come off so one paw was left holding it on...


 oh good god that made me laugh somethin always goes wrong and thats what makes it better theres a wee story to tell then and thats the way we hold on to memories eg mind this and do you mind that where as if everythin went right it would be boring and dull something your not something i like in a person  ::

----------


## John Little

Ah weel I might as well tell you that the first night I kept tripping over the tail and they had to shorten it.  The audience liked it though- I took to picking it up and stroking my chin with it.

----------


## wicker8

> Ah weel I might as well tell you that the first night I kept tripping over the tail and they had to shorten it.  The audience liked it though- I took to picking it up and stroking my chin with it.


yes thats good john if you can laugh at yourself then your on the right path  ::

----------


## wifie

> This is weird - but I still do not speir how to get part of a post


You simply highlight the bit you don't want and then click delete!  Just remember not to delete anything in the [quote - brackets] and keep what you want left in between both sets of brackets!  Simples!  You will get the hang of it!  I know you will   :Grin:

----------


## wifie

PS  I like how you have a little chat no matter whereabouts you are!  hehe

----------

